# Verspätungen bei Abos



## exa (2. Januar 2008)

*Verspätungen bei Abos*

Da es bei mir Perasönlich schon 3 mal war und bei vielen anderen nun zum 2. mal in Folge, wollte ich das Thema der Verspätung bei der Auslieferung der Abos hier mal ansprechen und fragen worans denn liegt oder liegen könnte???

Es is natürlich ärgerlich, wenn man als abonennt die Zeitschrift beim Händler liegen sieht und sie nicht lesen kann und auch nicht kaufen kann(wer will schon zweimal geld ausgeben), weil man sie abonniert hat.

Liegts etwa gar nicht am Verlag sondern an der Post???


----------



## Atosch (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verspätungen bei Abos*

Ja genau das Nerft mich auch extrem. !!!!!


----------



## the Canadier (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verspätungen bei Abos*

Ich warte auch schon vergebens auf die neue Ausgabe. Aber auch heute hatte ich kein Glück. Vielleicht liegt es an den Feiertagen.


----------



## DOTL (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verspätungen bei Abos*

Die Post hatte inbesondere in den Weihnachtsfeiertagen ziemliche Engpassprobleme, was ihr euch sicherlich an der großen Menge an Weihnachtspost denken könnt. Ich denke, dass es auch jetzt - wenige Tage nach Weihnachten und Neujahr - teilweise ähnlich aussieht. Vor allem in breiteren Gebieten, wie es in ländlichen Gegenden sehr häufig der Fall ist, kann es sehr gut sein, dass die Post noch etwas liegen geblieben ist.

Also nicht verzagen, euer Heft wird bestimmt bald kommen


----------



## tobyan (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verspätungen bei Abos*

Meine kommt immer zwei bis drei tage, bevor es im laden liegt...


----------



## WernerSp (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verspätungen bei Abos*

Hallo,
sollte es häufiger vorkommen, dass das Heft immer zu spät bei euch im Briefkasten liegt, so möchten wir euch bitten uns samt Empfänger-Anschrift per Mail zu informieren - in der Regel solltet ihr euer Heft innerhalb Deutschland am Samstag bzw. Montag vor Erstveröffentlichung im Briefkasten haben - ist dies mehrmals in Folge nicht der Fall, werden wir gezielt den Postweg bis zur Zustellung anhand der Anschrift überprüfen.
*Mailadresse: computec@csj.de*

vielen Dank!
Gruß
Werner


----------



## MiNtriX (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verspätungen bei Abos*

Hallo!
Soweit ich weiss, ist doch computec in münchen, oder?!
Steht zumindest so im Impressum!
Ich wohne zufälligerweise 20 min. von München entfernt (FFB) und habe die Ausgabe 02/08 auch erst 2 Tage nach veröffentlichung bekommen!
Zwar ist es nicht seeeeehr tragisch, aber es wäre schön, die zeitschrift wieder mal überpünklich zu bekommen.


----------



## AMDSempron (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verspätungen bei Abos*



MiNtriX schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Soweit ich weiss, ist doch computec in münchen, oder?!
> Steht zumindest so im Impressum!
> Ich wohne zufälligerweise 20 min. von München entfernt (FFB) und habe die Ausgabe 02/08 auch erst 2 Tage nach veröffentlichung bekommen!
> Zwar ist es nicht seeeeehr tragisch, aber es wäre schön, die zeitschrift wieder mal überpünklich zu bekommen.


Der Verlag ist nicht automatisch da, wo die Druckerei ist 

Ich habe die Zeitschrift auch etwas später bekommen, nämlich an dem Tag wo sie auch in den Läden vorhanden war, das stört mich aber nich so.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verspätungen bei Abos*



MiNtriX schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Soweit ich weiss, ist doch computec in münchen, oder?!
> Steht zumindest so im Impressum!
> Ich wohne zufälligerweise 20 min. von München entfernt (FFB) und habe die Ausgabe 02/08 auch erst 2 Tage nach veröffentlichung bekommen!
> Zwar ist es nicht seeeeehr tragisch, aber es wäre schön, die zeitschrift wieder mal überpünklich zu bekommen.



Computec sitzt in Fürth, und gedruckt wird in Polen


----------



## Marbus16 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Verspätungen bei Abos*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Computec sitzt in Fürth, und gedruckt wird in Polen


Ouou, passt bloß auf dass da keine Hefte wegkommen...


----------



## Player007 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Verspätungen bei Abos*

Ich hab die 03/2008 schon heute gekommen, wieso auch immer^^
Eig. steht ja 1-2 Tage früher

Gruß


----------



## Jay14 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Verspätungen bei Abos*

weis jemand ob es die ausgabe 03/2008 schon im Laden/Kiosk gibt? Ich weis der Termin ist erst übermorgen, brauche aber unbedingt was zum lesen


----------



## AMDSempron (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Verspätungen bei Abos*



Jay14 schrieb:


> weis jemand ob es die ausgabe 03/2008 schon im Laden/Kiosk gibt? Ich weis der Termin ist erst übermorgen, brauche aber unbedingt was zum lesen


Meine war am Samstag im Briefkasten


----------



## Jay14 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Verspätungen bei Abos*



AMDSempron schrieb:


> Meine war am Samstag im Briefkasten



das hilft mir aber leider net naja wird zeit für nen abo


----------



## EGThunder (3. April 2008)

*AW: Verspätungen bei Abos*

Also bis dato war meine Zeitschrift auch immer super pünktlich da. Nur diesen Monat scheint das überhaupt nicht zu klappen.

Sowohl die PCGH als auch die PCGHX sind beide noch nicht da, dabei hab ich die PCGHX am 26.3 bestellt.

EG


----------



## Player007 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Verspätungen bei Abos*

Die PCGH kommt ja auch erst am 9.4. in den Handel.
Klick

Gruß


----------



## EGThunder (4. April 2008)

*AW: Verspätungen bei Abos*

Oh... dann sorry, im Heft steht etwas anderes. Hab leider im Moment keine Zeit um mich mal auf der PCGH Seite umzusehen.

Das PCGHX Heft ist heute angekommen. 

EG


----------



## potzblitz (5. April 2008)

*AW: Verspätungen bei Abos*



Player007 schrieb:


> Die PCGH kommt ja auch erst am 9.4. in den Handel.
> Klick
> 
> Gruß



Sind doch nur zwei Feiertage!!! Hab meine PC Games auch zum Erscheinungsdatum für Abonnetten bekommen...

Seid ihr die letzten im Verlag die Gedruckt und Ausgeliefert werden?????????????


----------



## potzblitz (5. April 2008)

*AW: Verspätungen bei Abos*

Hab Sie gerade aus dem Briefkasten geholt  Also doch etwas früher als die Bekanntmachung....


----------



## Bumblebee (5. April 2008)

*AW: Verspätungen bei Abos*

Habe leider das Problem auch einige Male durchlebt (bin in der Schweiz)
Auf Anfrage wurde mir das ausstehende Heft auch immer nachgereicht - bloss mit bis zu einem Monat Verspätung
Witziges Detail am Rande
Die Probleme hatte ich nur mit dem PCGH *NIE* mit der PCG
Hab nun konsequenterweise mein Abo (PCGH) gekündigt - schade eigentlich...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. April 2008)

*AW: Verspätungen bei Abos*

Also ich hab keine Probleme mit meinem Abo, ganz im Gegenteil, bei mir kommen die Hefte immer überpünktlich, gerade heute kam übrigens die neue Ausgabe


----------



## thecroatien (5. April 2008)

*AW: Verspätungen bei Abos*

Jopp bei mir auch heute.
Ich finde die Zeitschrift sollte länger werden, hab diese bereits 2 mal wieder durchgelesen

mfg


----------



## 2000Miles (8. April 2008)

*AW: Verspätungen bei Abos*

Jo die AUsgabe kommt immer pünktlich am Samstag. Aber aus Polen??! Jaja, Deutschland ist schon verrückt. Warum kostete die Ausgabe früher eigentlich 5DM und jetzt 5?


----------



## potzblitz (8. April 2008)

*AW: Verspätungen bei Abos*

Das frag mal die Damen und Herren in Berlin, gefühlt ist doch alles doppelt so teuer geworden wie zu DM-Zeiten...

Das ist zum


----------



## Newzbitch (8. April 2008)

*AW: Verspätungen bei Abos*

Hallo Bumblebee,

bitte streiche das Wort "auch" - hier hatte niemand ein Aboproblem, es ging um einen falsch abgedruckten EVT.


----------

